# Sparmax TC-2000 compressor any good?



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new QUIET compressor for in-home use. Stopped by Hobby Lobby and looked at their tankless Sparmax TC-2000 "Storm Force" compressor. With their 40% off coupon, it'll run me about $200.00. Any users out there? Good? bad?


----------

